# looking for a longterm rp partner.



## ludens (Feb 1, 2020)

hiya, I'm looking for somebody to rp with, preferably just one person, longterm, through discord. I have a certain character I'd like to use, and I'd like to see other's characters.
My character is a dragon named Cypress, he's an absolute bottom.

Whomever is to rp with me should be 18+ and their character male, I don't mind which species! the person must also do descriptive rp, have pretty good grammar, n be able to write a decent amount.
Another note is that I don't enjoy a lot of the kinks shared around here, ask if you're into something specific and I can tell you if I'm comfy with it

hmu if you're interested !


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Feb 1, 2020)

Feel free to hit me up on Discord sometime! It's sl0poke #4814.


----------



## ludens (Feb 1, 2020)

Sokrio Nazuri said:


> Feel free to hit me up on Discord sometime! It's sl0poke #4814.


I sent you a request !


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 1, 2020)

I do have a few questions. When you say 'descriptive' and 'a decent amount', how many sentences are you looking for specifically? I'm interested since you seem like someone who appreciates quality, but i'm not really capable of doing multi-paragraph and i don't exactly have an extensive vocabulary. I do however have good grammar, a fairly decent vocabulary and i can write at least a small paragraph.

As for kinks, i'm pretty vanilla so i likely wouldn't try anything too kinky. I'm also 25 years old.


----------



## ludens (Feb 2, 2020)

goldcatmask said:


> I do have a few questions. When you say 'descriptive' and 'a decent amount', how many sentences are you looking for specifically? I'm interested since you seem like someone who appreciates quality, but i'm not really capable of doing multi-paragraph and i don't exactly have an extensive vocabulary. I do however have good grammar, a fairly decent vocabulary and i can write at least a small paragraph.
> 
> As for kinks, i'm pretty vanilla so i likely wouldn't try anything too kinky. I'm also 25 years old.



I don't typically judge by sentence, rather word count,, I'd say a _decent_ amount would be around 150-200+ words perhaps, most of the rps I've done had around 500 words for a reply,, I do appreciate quality though yeah! I don't mind how extensive one's vocabulary is uwu just as long as the replies make sense haha,, and pretty much same for that last part-
You sound pretty fun to rp with though,, if you'd like to talk more, if you have discord,, feel free to pm me your tag if you'd like,,


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 2, 2020)

ludens said:


> I don't typically judge by sentence, rather word count,, I'd say a _decent_ amount would be around 150-200+ words perhaps, most of the rps I've done had around 500 words for a reply,, I do appreciate quality though yeah! I don't mind how extensive one's vocabulary is uwu just as long as the replies make sense haha,, and pretty much same for that last part-
> You sound pretty fun to rp with though,, if you'd like to talk more, if you have discord,, feel free to pm me your tag if you'd like,,



Idk if i can enjoy an rp if i'm focused on how many words i'm writing per response, but my discord is goldcatmask#7147 if you wanna hmu


----------



## ludens (Feb 2, 2020)

goldcatmask said:


> Idk if i can enjoy an rp if i'm focused on how many words i'm writing per response, but my discord is goldcatmask#7147 if you wanna hmu


Oh ! Um, you don't have to focus on how many words exactly ^^;; it's more or less seeing the size of the paragraph, and just keeping it in mind hh- sorry if I sounded a little too pedantic! I'll send you a request now if that's okay !
edit: it seems your have requests turned off ! I'll pm you my tag aa !


----------



## bootleggy (Feb 2, 2020)

hi, is this still open? This sounds like a pretty fun idea to me, what your looking for sounds like something I can easily fulfill if your not too picky (I tend to write third person, usually match lengths but I can be somewhat descriptive). I’m also pretty lax with the whole nsfw/kink stuff so we can keep it vanilla or even minimal because I’ve got no preference what we do.

let me know if your interested and I could DM you my discord handle or vice verse. but again I don’t wanna bother you if your already full so.


----------



## ludens (Feb 2, 2020)

bootleggy said:


> hi, is this still open? This sounds like a pretty fun idea to me, what your looking for sounds like something I can easily fulfill if your not too picky (I tend to write third person, usually match lengths but I can be somewhat descriptive). I’m also pretty lax with the whole nsfw/kink stuff so we can keep it vanilla or even minimal because I’ve got no preference what we do.
> 
> let me know if your interested and I could DM you my discord handle or vice verse. but again I don’t wanna bother you if your already full so.


aa sounds good to me ! I think I could take one more currently ,, hmu with your discord handle n we can talk more there if you like ^^


----------



## RougeForger (May 12, 2020)

Hey! I'm willing to give it a shot! Here's my Discord if you want to send me a friend request so we can talk more. Rougeforger#8932


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 14, 2020)

Hey, I'm interested, I'm 19-years-old, I do have a few kinks that we can discuss on Discord.

Anon_The_Human#6889


----------

